
Broken Warnings Theory - flipchart
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/cppblog/broken-warnings-theory/
======
gjvc
GCC has had at least some of this for a while -- see references to "-isystem"
at [https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Directory-
Options.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Directory-Options.html)

